# Programm verstehen



## hallowelt543 (27. Nov 2018)

```
function A(n,a):
if n = 0 then
return a
fi
x := A(n /2,1) + A(n/2,2) + A(n/2,3)
for i = 1 to n do
x := x + 1
od
return x
```

Ich soll das asymptotische Wachstum angeben für die Laufzeit.
Meine Überlegung:
1. Idee:
mastertheorem 
a= 3 b=2 c=1 
3 > 2^1=2
somit t(n) \in Theta ( n^(log3/log2) = n^(log_2 3)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das stimmt?

Dankeschön im Voraus!


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Nov 2018)

Das lese ich nicht zum ersten mal, die immerwiederkehrende Frage


----------

